# Problème lecture



## Gohan15 (22 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir,Je n'arrive pas àregarder w9 en direct de mon ipad via l'Apple Tv alors que sur canal touch je peux regarder toute les chaîne que je veux. 
Merci d'avance


----------



## davidcaro2 (22 Mai 2012)

C est normal, le groupe M6 refuse ce genre de chose pour des questions de droit. Rien a faire pour contourner ça , malheureusement.

C est nul, et je comprend bien l intérêt. Je peux regarder le replay par exemple sur l iPad, l ordinateur, la tv sur certaines box ( free)... Mais pas l envoyer sur l ATV.


Pour quelle logique économique ? Permettre aux opérateurs de propose en exclus le sur la Tv ?


Bref , pour emm... Le consommateur !


----------



## Gohan15 (22 Mai 2012)

Ben quand je passe par l'appli canal touch je peux regarder M6 avec l'Apple Tv sans problème


----------



## davidcaro2 (24 Mai 2012)

Je ne connais pas canaltouch , ça doit être liée à un abonnement canal+ ?Peut être que canal + à des accords avec M6 justement qui te permet d airplayer.
Pour W9 normalement c est le même groupe...


Tu n à pas un message qui te parle des droits de diffusions lorsque tu essayes ?


----------

